# Brewing Tea with an Aeropress



## woziestevie (Jan 15, 2013)

hey i tried brewing tea with an aeropress tonight and IMHO it worked very well.

i was just wondering if anyone else has tried and if so what methods you use.


i used a does of 3.5g with the aeropress turned upside down

 poured the water just short of the top

stirred

placed the filter on

turned over quickly and placed on the cup

then proceed to do quite a slow plunge straight away


for me this produced a lovely clean cup, but i was wondering would i have benefited for a longer steep? or is the pressure generated by the plunge mean you don't need to steep for as long.

just interested to see what other people have found out by playing around


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Not Coffee.... does not compute....


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

tea bag

that is all


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What is this 'Tea' you talk of!?


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm going to try it. I suppose the filter will make it like a giant teabag, but I will let it sit a bit for a stronger brew....


----------



## woziestevie (Jan 15, 2013)

because of the pressure from pushing down i only did half the recommend brew time then a slow push


----------



## A1istair (Feb 22, 2015)

Who dares go one further and use a Moka pot, that's got to be a real builder's tea!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Didn't someone on here a while back grind some tea and run it through their portafilter (sacrlege and heresy, but each to their own experiments and don't isomac make something with a confusing name.....







)

John


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I once put coffee and tea in my aeropress. It was.... interesting.


----------



## A1istair (Feb 22, 2015)

In my head I'm replacing the word 'interesting' with many other words that would get me removed from the forum.

I'll be honest, I can't even tell the difference between one make and another of tea. God forgive us all if we develop a tea hobby as well as coffee!


----------



## BRYHER (May 23, 2012)

I have used my spare aeropress for loose green tea (called gunpowder). This needs quite a long steep with off the boil water, inverted method, because its loose tea it is simple to get the thing clean with the puck (for want of a better description) into the bin.


----------



## phesarnion (Mar 3, 2015)

I would definitely leave the tea to brew for a longer period. With the classic aeropress method for coffee, you have a high-ish coffee-water ratio and the act of pressing is forcing the water through the coffee which settles at the bottom. With tea, a good brew is about the extraction of different flavours with different brew times. Think about overbrewing a black tea, go over 4 minutes androu start to extract more bitter compounds, go under 2 minutes, especially with something like an Assam, and you lose out on the malty notes. Most of your brew time will still be at normal atmospheric pressure anyway!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I tend to brew with 1g tea per 100g water and then brew for 3-4 minutes. Well, for black teas anyway.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

this seems quite interesting, I will definitely give it a go as getting into brewed and fresh tea at work more and more.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

phesarnion said:


> I would definitely leave the tea to brew for a longer period.


Agree. It's all about steep time.

Sowden is a more natural partner for tea I feel but aeropress interesting idea. Will definitely try it. As you say easier to clean than those pesky steering baskets that seem to trap tea leaves.


----------

